# UK-Muscle.co.uk Membership Levels



## Lorian

We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.

The levels are:

*Registered User*

This is the level of new members who have just registered.


Basic Thread/Message posting privileges. 

*BRONZE*

Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.


Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).

Can use the Blogs

Can Add Contacts/Friends

Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges


*SILVER*

Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.

Same as Bronze plus:


Can Post Calendar Events

Can Post Articles

Custom User Title

Can apply to join the Private 'Male Animal' forum

Message Storage increases to 250 messages

Can start new threads in Classifieds.


*
GOLD*

Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.

Same as Silver plus:


Message Storage increases to 500 messages.

Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.

Can switch on non-promotional sigs

More to come..


*PLATINUM*

Registered for 3 years AND with at least 5000 posts.

Privileges tbc

L


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i've got nearly a 1000 posts and i did have 6 million reps(not anymore) do i still have to stay bronze,most of my friends are silver and gold


----------



## Lorian

Khaos said:


> i've got nearly a 1000 posts and i did have 6 million reps(not anymore) do i still have to stay bronze,most of my friends are silver and gold


You'll automatically get bumped up to SILVER once your account has been active for 90 days.

L


----------



## The Chauffeur

1000 posts for Gold damn that's a lot of pointless posts coming up lol


----------



## Five-O

Khaos said:


> i've got nearly a 1000 posts and i did have 6 million reps(not anymore) *do i still have to stay bronze,most of my friends are silver and gold*


:laugh::laugh: class, does this stop you talking to them or somehting 

Good call Lorian IMO.


----------



## TH0R

I think if you are Gold you should get a mod for a day per week to do what you will with.

I'll take TT first, I've got a fishing rod and a green hat I need holding next to my garden pond


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Five-O said:


> :laugh::laugh: class, does this stop you talking to them or somehting
> 
> Good call Lorian IMO.


no just jealous:whistling:


----------



## Gazbeast

Lorian said:


> *BRONZE*
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges


It all makes sense now, this is why I can't answer a PM from Joshua who lives near me somewhere. If you are reading this I'm net ignoring you I'm just not allowed to reply yet lol.


----------



## ah24

Gazbeast said:


> It all makes sense now, this is why I can't answer a PM from Joshua who lives near me somewhere. If you are reading this I'm net ignoring you I'm just not allowed to reply yet lol.


Try leaving him a message on his visitors page mate


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> I think if you are Gold you should get a mod for a day per week to do what you will with.
> 
> I'll take TT first, I've got a fishing rod and a green hat I need holding next to my garden pond


lol good luck with that........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazbeast

ah24 said:


> Try leaving him a message on his visitors page mate


I can't, I've not got that privilege yet, seems I must be a member for 30 days first.

Not long now tho lol. :thumb:


----------



## ah24

Gazbeast said:


> I can't, I've not got that privilege yet, seems I must be a member for 30 days first.
> 
> Not long now tho lol. :thumb:


If only you didn't have the privelages to change your font type either :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Is that font Welsh?


----------



## TH0R

tel3563 said:


> I think if you are Gold you should get a mod for a day per week to do what you will with.
> 
> I'll take TT first, I've got a fishing rod and a green hat I need holding next to my garden pond





clairey.h said:


> lol good luck with that........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


OK, I aint fussy, Robsta can have alternate weeks


----------



## Cluk89

lol


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> OK, I aint fussy, Robsta can have alternate weeks


oi oi  play nice tel, my own personnel mod aint going anywhere:laugh:

although payment can be discussed if your desperate and loaded :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Knifey

tel3563 said:


> Is that font Welsh?


Whattt? u obviously dont know your welsh when u see it! this is welsh:-

lllllssssssllllaaannllleeeeeeeelllllllliiii - loosely translated to non locals as Llanelli

haz


----------



## Gazbeast

tel3563 said:


> Is that font Welsh?


Nage, ddiw e dim yn Cymraeg ond rydw I'n Cymro!

he he he

:innocent:


----------



## ramboy

as anyone had thiager pharma dexxa 250. and is it good or bad


----------



## Ser

ramboy said:


> as anyone had thiager pharma dexxa 250. and is it good or bad


Hey Ramboy, welcome to uk-m....you need to ask your questions in the right section......Start with an introduction here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/

Then you might like to ask here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/


----------



## weeman

thats his wrists slapped then :lol:


----------



## Ser

no, i deleted my first reply...not rocket science though...is it? Realised i was being a little harsh so went back and tried to be polite AND helpful.

Hijacking threads ....firstly, don't hijack the boss's threads-not cool

secondly, only hijack with flattery or filth......

thirdly, if you post in the wrong section it WILL be deleted by mods.....then we get YET ANOTHER 'where did my thread go?' thread in gen


----------



## weeman

smack his bum SMACK HIS BUM


----------



## Ser

I'm still waiting on a mod sending me an application form for 'board spanker'.....can't do it officially or i won't be covered under company insurance:lol:


----------



## 3752

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm still waiting on a mod sending me an application form for 'board spanker'.....can't do it officially or i won't be covered under company insurance:lol:


i have your application but i need to give it you in person.....lol


----------



## T_Woody

weeman said:


> thats his wrists slapped then :lol:





Mrs Weeman said:


> no, i deleted my first reply...not rocket science though...is it? Realised i was being a little harsh so went back and tried to be polite AND helpful.
> 
> Hijacking threads ....firstly, don't hijack the boss's threads-not cool
> 
> secondly, only hijack with flattery or filth......
> 
> thirdly, if you post in the wrong section it WILL be deleted by mods.....then we get YET ANOTHER 'where did my thread go?' thread in gen


Consider YOU'RE wrists slapped weeman, although you would like it :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

oh it wasn't his wrists:eek: :devil2:

Paul....I'll be waiting for my interview:devil2: Do i get the whole mod panel interviewing????? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> i have your application but i need to give it you in person.....lol


i like it Paul,your firm but fair,she'll be onto you like a meat seeking missile at Soutport in May:lol:



T_Woody said:


> Consider YOU'RE wrists slapped weeman, although you would like it :thumbup1:


thats what i was hoping for:thumbup1: :thumbup1:



Mrs Weeman said:


> oh it wasn't his wrists:eek: :devil2:
> 
> Paul....I'll be waiting for my interview:devil2: Do i get the whole mod panel interviewing????? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


see Paul,see what you've started!! its only half 1 in the afternoon and she's already thinking 'thoughts' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

c'mon Bri, i NEVER think thoughts........Jeez! :innocent: :laugh:


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> i like it Paul,your firm but fair,she'll be onto you like a meat seeking missile at Soutport in May:lol:


yea just realised that and i will be in a weak state so will have to get Jenny to fend her off..... 



weeman said:


> see Paul,see what you've started!! its only half 1 in the afternoon and she's already thinking 'thoughts' :lol: :lol:


so when does Ser ever stop with those thoughts??


----------



## T_Woody

Just a bit confused.. iv been on since July 08 and i got over a 1000 posts but im still silver, how long does it take to activate to gold?


----------



## RyanClarke

your gold ^


----------



## T_Woody

Ooo haha i swear i wasnt when i posted it mate


----------



## abbey123

when can i pm and get in adult lounge??x


----------



## Críostóir

PM after 1 month and oOoOo la la already talkin about XXX rated adults lounge... have to wait 3 months for that.


----------



## Guest

GOLD

Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.

Anyone any idea why I am still silver?!


----------



## Lorian

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> GOLD
> 
> Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.
> 
> Anyone any idea why I am still silver?!


It's not actually written anywhere, but you need to have 100 rep points as well.

I'd assumed that, after a year and 1000 posts that would be a sure thing.. however I hadn't taken into account that all rep points were reset a few months ago.. :whistling:

I have changed your level to GOLD.

L


----------



## Guest

Lorian said:


> It's not actually written anywhere, but you need to have 100 rep points as well.
> 
> I'd assumed that, after a year and 1000 posts that would be a sure thing.. however I hadn't taken into account that all rep points were reset a few months ago.. :whistling:
> 
> I have changed your level to GOLD.
> 
> L


lol, cheers L, feel special now! :thumb:


----------



## scobielad

I can't wait for Bronze, it will be like getting an Olympic medal...then I can work my way to gold when I am a massive beast.


----------



## Nutz01

Been a member for over a year now.

1000+ posts

Still silver

???????


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nutz01 said:


> Been a member for over a year now.
> 
> 1000+ posts
> 
> Still silver
> 
> ???????


No you're gold :lol:


----------



## Nutz01

Oh yeh

Must take a while after you hit a 1000 posts.

I'm in the gold club, well that must mean i've posted my fair share of shlt also :lol: :lol:

not all shlt though i hope

Like to think some of my posts have been usefull


----------



## Nutz01

Wildbill said:


> When will I be silver?


 :lol:

You are


----------



## WillOdling

Oh yeh doh


----------



## Nutz01

Wildbill said:


> Oh yeh doh


Thats ok mate I done the same

Doh!


----------



## jamiedilk

could u please let me know how the membership works like how do i get a bronze status etc.... that would be most helpful and not to brown nose but i really love the site i been telling all my mates to join, look forward to ur response!!


----------



## sizar

jamiedilk said:


> could u please let me know how the membership works like how do i get a bronze status etc.... that would be most helpful and not to brown nose but i really love the site i been telling all my mates to join, look forward to ur response!!


*Registered User*

*
This is the level of new members who have just registered.*

*
Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.*

*
*

*
BRONZE*

*
Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.*

*
Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).*

*
Can use the Blogs*

*
Can Add Contacts/Friends*

*
Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges*

*
*

*
SILVER*

*
Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.*

*
*

*
Same as Bronze plus:*

*
Signatures will be enabled (soon).*

*
Can Post Calendar Events*

*
Can Post Articles*

*
Custom User Title*

*
Message Storage increases to 250 messages*

*
Can start new threads in Classifieds.*

*
*

*
GOLD*

*
Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.*

*
*

*
Same as Silver plus:*

*
Message Storage increases to 500 messages.*

*
Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.*

*
Can switch off sigs*

*
More to come..*


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> *Registered User*
> 
> *This is the level of new members who have just registered.*
> 
> *Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.*
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> *Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.*
> 
> *Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).*
> 
> *Can use the Blogs*
> 
> *Can Add Contacts/Friends*
> 
> *Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges*
> 
> *SILVER*
> 
> *Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.*
> 
> *Same as Bronze plus:*
> 
> *Signatures will be enabled (soon).*
> 
> *Can Post Calendar Events*
> 
> *Can Post Articles*
> 
> *Custom User Title*
> 
> *Message Storage increases to 250 messages*
> 
> *Can start new threads in Classifieds.*
> 
> *GOLD*
> 
> *Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.*
> 
> *Same as Silver plus:*
> 
> *Message Storage increases to 500 messages.*
> 
> *Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.*
> 
> *Can switch off sigs*
> 
> *More to come..*


now now..shizzle:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk

thank you very much some people havent been as helpful!!


----------



## trumbol

Only 996 post to go and 350ish day til i'm GOLD! We all need goals


----------



## OJay

do sigs get automatically enabled when you goto silver?


----------



## blueberries

soo that how it works


----------



## Lobsta01

its amazing what you can learn through reading... less poinless questions comin up


----------



## aothai

Interesting!


----------



## KatBelle

When will I be able to use the private messaging, been here a month now but now on... devastated! LOL :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## D92

Kat Just send them dirty pics to my email theres no point waiting to Pm on here


----------



## KatBelle

You wish! but unfortunately for you I dont do dirty pics!! :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## KatBelle

God said:


> BRONZE
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.
> 
> ** Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).*
> 
> * Can use the Blogs
> 
> * Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> * Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges


and what?? I've been a member for a month and have over 200 posts...... so not sure why you've wrote that :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## D92

youll probs have to wait till November Kat 

That gives you three days to take some pics lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

KatBelle said:


> and what?? I've been a member for a month and have over 200 posts...... so not sure why you've wrote that :lol: :lol: xx


Hey Kat,

you joined on the 29th Sept so tomorrow you should be Bronze. The bit God wrote about 100 messages means you will have the ability to store 100 personal messages (PMs) in your inbox.


----------



## God

KatBelle said:


> and what?? I've been a member for a month and have over 200 posts...... so not sure why you've wrote that :lol: :lol: xx


It can take a little while to update between membership levels but as far as I'm aware, it's always less than 24 hours. By tomorrow I'm sure you will be able to PM. Hope that's a little more helpful. Wasn't deliberately being a d!ck, just trying to make it clear you have fulfilled the criteria.


----------



## KatBelle

D92 said:


> youll probs have to wait till November Kat
> 
> That gives you three days to take some pics lol


Are you asleep?? cos the only way thats happening is if your dreaming!! LOL :lol: :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Kat,
> 
> you joined on the 29th Sept so tomorrow you should be Bronze. The bit God wrote about 100 messages means you will have the ability to store 100 personal messages (PMs) in your inbox.


Aww right I thought it was after 30 days, which really is only today I thought was longer than that!!! haha Thank you for that chick!  xxx



God said:


> It can take a little while to update between membership levels but as far as I'm aware, it's always less than 24 hours. By tomorrow I'm sure you will be able to PM. Hope that's a little more helpful. Wasn't deliberately being a d!ck, just trying to make it clear you have fulfilled the criteria.


Aww no I know you werent just couldnt understand why you had posted it but I get it now!! LOL thank you :thumb: xxx


----------



## Lorian

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Kat,
> 
> you joined on the 29th Sept so tomorrow you should be Bronze.


Correct answer. 

This is because the membership upgrade script runs in the early hours of each morning. You fulfilled the criteria today so will be upgraded overnight tonight.

L


----------



## flinty90

Hello Admin, i got over 250 posts and been registered since july but im still showing as a bronzey ???? thanks !!!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

flinty90 said:


> Hello Admin, i got over 250 posts and been registered since july but im still showing as a bronzey ???? thanks !!!


Yeah, but you haven't given a silver member a reach around.

I've got to let Uriel put his 9 in me before I get gold (Uriel gets brown and I get Gold + a sore A)


----------



## Ninja

Well i can start a new thread but I'm bronze member Is it silver member privilege just for a Ninja ? :laugh: h34r:


----------



## Syko

You can start a thread before your even bronze :thumbup1:


----------



## Kev1980

I have been on for 30 days, can i be up graded please?


----------



## Lorian

steventon said:


> I have been on for 30 days, can i be up graded please?


Accounts get upgraded automatically within 24 hours of reaching the criteria.

L


----------



## Greenspin

I don't mean to be a pain, but how do I set my signature. And is the signature the one below my post or above my avi? Thanks


----------



## Lorian

greenspin said:


> I don't mean to be a pain, but how do I set my signature. And is the signature the one below my post or above my avi? Thanks


The line above your avatar is your Usertitle.

Signatures are below your post.. at the moment they are only enabled for GOLD members.

L


----------



## Greenspin

Fair play, is the info on page one out dated, or maybe even prematurely updated?

Also is there any way of getting a capital G for my username?


----------



## Lorian

Greenspin said:


> Fair play, is the info on page one out dated, or maybe even prematurely updated?


Prematurely updated... 



Greenspin said:


> Also is there any way of getting a capital G for my username?


Done.

L


----------



## Greenspin

Lorian said:


> Prematurely updated...
> 
> Done.
> 
> L


Thank you for the new capital! :thumbup1:


----------



## Whimsical

Member nearly 6 months and still Bronze...

Automated system a bit slow :crying:


----------



## paul81

Whimsical said:


> Member nearly 6 months and still Bronze...
> 
> Automated system a bit slow :crying:


SILVER

Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.


----------



## Whimsical

Teach me not to read things properly


----------



## NoodleArms

Lorian said:


> We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.
> 
> The levels are:
> 
> *Registered User*
> 
> This is the level of new members who have just registered.
> 
> 
> Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.
> 
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges
> 
> 
> *SILVER*
> 
> Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.
> 
> Same as Bronze plus:
> 
> 
> Signatures will be enabled
> 
> Can Post Calendar Events
> 
> Can Post Articles
> 
> Custom User Title
> 
> Can apply to join Private Groups (*Adult Lounge* etc)
> 
> Message Storage increases to 250 messages
> 
> Can start new threads in Classifieds.
> 
> 
> *
> GOLD*
> 
> Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.
> 
> Same as Silver plus:
> 
> 
> Message Storage increases to 500 messages.
> 
> Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.
> 
> Can switch off sigs
> 
> More to come..
> 
> 
> L


It says on the private forums you must be a gold to be granted access to the adult lounge, but here is says silver? which is the right statement?


----------



## NorthernSoul

nearly gold 8)


----------



## Lorian

NoodleArms said:


> It says on the private forums you must be a gold to be granted access to the adult lounge, but here is says silver? which is the right statement?


It's GOLD .. sorry that post is out of date - I'll amend it now.

L


----------



## NoodleArms

Lorian said:


> It's GOLD .. sorry that post is out of date - I'll amend it now.
> 
> L


do i get a reward for being a good honorable member and noticing this mistake, coughadultloungecough


----------



## NorthernSoul

Whats the adult lounge?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sean91 said:


> Whats the adult lounge?


have to wait til your a goldie m8 you`ll love it


----------



## Fullhouse

Sean91 said:


> Whats the adult lounge?


It's a section for the adults, I like to call it [email protected] corner


----------



## Lorian

Sean91 said:


> Whats the adult lounge?


The Adult Lounge (AL) is a private forum for male and female members to discuss sexual topics.

Access is available to all Gold members.

The Male Animal (MA) is private forum just for the guys where most of the offensive/smutty content gets moved.

Access is available to all Silver members.

L


----------



## NoodleArms

Lorian said:


> The Adult Lounge (AL) is a private forum for male and female members to discuss sexual topics.
> 
> Access is available to all Gold members.
> 
> The Male Animal (MA) is private forum just for the guys where most of the offensive/smutty content gets moved.
> 
> Access is available to all Silver members.
> 
> L


i take that as a no then lol


----------



## Justin Cider

How do I add a sig, guys? :laugh:


----------



## Greenspin

I think you have to be gold. The OP is premature, from what I was told


----------



## barsnack

can i be allowed in both MA and AL please as ive got no sex life


----------



## Justin Cider

Greenspin said:


> I think you have to be gold. The OP is premature, from what I was told


Aaah I see... Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Hera

barsnack said:


> can i be allowed in both MA and AL please as ive got no sex life


You should read this if you haven't already:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Stallion23

HI guys....I did not know where to ask this.

I have been registered now for more than a month, shouldn't I have a bronze membership. When will I be allowed to have it?


----------



## Lorian

Stallion23 said:


> HI guys....I did not know where to ask this.
> 
> I have been registered now for more than a month, shouldn't I have a bronze membership. When will I be allowed to have it?


According to the badge under your name you already are Bronze ..

L


----------



## Stallion23

Lorian said:


> According to the badge under your name you already are Bronze ..
> 
> L


As soon as I wrote this I became bronze...congrats to me....lol


----------



## Lintford

Think I'm having the same issue as Stallion, been registered for years with enough posts, but no bronze member badge, damn!


----------



## paul81

Lintford said:


> Think I'm having the same issue as Stallion, been registered for years with enough posts, but no bronze member badge, damn!


seems like majority of your posts have been over the last week or so, i'm guessing Lorian will get round to you soon enough.....

failing that....

Paypal usually works :lol: :lol:

(above was a joke btw  )


----------



## Lintford

Haha yeah man, I've been a member sice I was young but only really started posting about a month back!

Yeah I'm sorted thanks lads


----------



## Feelin-Big

Iv been a member for over 30 days and done 23 posts and still not Bronze :sad:

I feel left out!


----------



## Lorian

Feelin-Big said:


> Iv been a member for over 30 days and done 23 posts and still not Bronze :sad:
> 
> I feel left out!


You already are BRONZE..

Look under your username.

L


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

How do you become a MOD no one give any light on to the subject only that they were born this way :L


----------



## big steve

im looking forward to my bronze member badge!

i have a few pm"s im waiting to fire off


----------



## paul81

TheEnglishHulk said:


> How do you become a MOD no one give any light on to the subject only that they were born this way :L


i believe to be selected, you must save 4 kittens from a burning building, defile 12 virgins, and create a new wonder of the world......

not all at the same time though..... that would just be silly


----------



## big steve

paul81 said:


> i believe to be selected, you must save 4 kittens from a burning building, defile 12 virgins, and create a new wonder of the world......
> 
> not all at the same time though..... that would just be silly


 very creative mate lol


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

paul81 said:


> i believe to be selected, you must save 4 kittens from a burning building, defile 12 virgins, and create a new wonder of the world......
> 
> not all at the same time though..... that would just be silly


i saved 1 kitten by calling the fire brigade (wasn't my idea some women in distress was shouting at me so i done as told) and i've defiled 1 virgin.

so then 1 virgin down 11 to go..i'll be walking the streets tonight :L

and about a new wonder of the world, i just took a crap, does that count?


----------



## shane89

when the time comes i can really see myself getting excited about being accepted for these private forums. tissues in hand for it all to be one big dissapointment, or should i say small :lol:


----------



## paul81

tissue will definately come in handy when you get into the male animal forum


----------



## shane89

no need for the MA i got my avi pic that will do


----------



## Fullhouse

paul81 said:


> tissue will definately come in handy when you get into the male animal forum


I just want in for a nosey

Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## samlongden

Do you need to do anything to get bumped to Bronze? Or is it just waiting for a Mod to manually do it?

Ta


----------



## Hera

samlongden said:


> Do you need to do anything to get bumped to Bronze? Or is it just waiting for a Mod to manually do it?
> 
> Ta


 It automatically happens but takes about 24 hours to update.


----------



## Tassotti

In the first post, it says signatures are enabled at silver level.

Is this automatic, or need to be enabled by a mod?


----------



## Lorian

Tassotti said:


> In the first post, it says signatures are enabled at silver level.
> 
> Is this automatic, or need to be enabled by a mod?


That's actually a mistake - sorry.

I do intend to sort out the sig rules soon.

L


----------



## samlongden

Katy said:


> It automatically happens but takes about 24 hours to update.


Hi Katy, are you sure on this? Just as far as I'm aware I met the criteria about 80 hours ago, and still no update


----------



## Hera

samlongden said:


> Hi Katy, are you sure on this? Just as far as I'm aware I met the criteria about 80 hours ago, and still no update


Ah, Lorian changed the levels but hasn't updated the first post yet...to be BRONZE you need to have made at least 25 posts. This is a recent change in response to spammers. 11 more posts and you'll be BRONZE


----------



## samlongden

Aha ok, that clears things up! Thanks for your help


----------



## TheBlondMyth

hey lorian, What is the rules on links on this forum? I don't want to get banned or anything as l love this forum, but i got some good interviews coming up on website and possibly a clothing line. Would like to show the bros on the board see what they think but aint risking it without your approval nomsayin'


----------



## Lorian

TheBlondMyth said:


> hey lorian, What is the rules on links on this forum? I don't want to get banned or anything as l love this forum, but i got some good interviews coming up on website and possibly a clothing line. Would like to show the bros on the board see what they think but aint risking it without your approval nomsayin'


You're more likely to be banned for using words like "'nomsayin" .. :laugh:

Ok, seriously.. it depends if the site where you are posting the interviews is a commercial site - do you have advertising on it or make money from it? If the answer is yes that may cause a problem. However, if you wanted to post the whole interview on here so that everyone gets to see it, you could then credit yourself or your site at the end of it. Make sense?

I'd need more info about the clothing one. If you are selling items through a shop then no because that's not fair on the companies on here that pay to advertise. However, if you are just wanting an opinion on a design or particular item I don't see a problem.

L


----------



## TheBlondMyth

Lorian said:


> You're more likely to be banned for using words like "'nomsayin" .. :laugh:
> 
> Ok, seriously.. it depends if the site where you are posting the interviews is a commercial site - do you have advertising on it or make money from it? If the answer is yes that may cause a problem. However, if you wanted to post the whole interview on here so that everyone gets to see it, you could then credit yourself or your site at the end of it. Make sense?
> 
> I'd need more info about the clothing one. If you are selling items through a shop then no because that's not fair on the companies on here that pay to advertise. However, if you are just wanting an opinion on a design or particular item I don't see a problem.
> 
> L


haha. Ye i do have ads on the site. I'll post the whole interviews and then credit the website in form of a link at the end?

clothing line - just to see what people think. I wont be posting a link to a buy it now section. Just pictures for some feedback.

thanks for reply also!


----------



## 1adf1

i should realy get posting if i wont my silver badge  i feel like a kid all over again trying 2 increase 2 the next level on some game :/ may of had a geeky childhood


----------



## Philly_1

Cant wait to get to Gold  Over 1000 posts in MD and nothing to show for it  UK-M is the place to be


----------



## shane89

how do i apply for the male animal forum, im silver and cant find it :s


----------



## Shady45

shane22 said:


> how do i apply for the male animal forum, im silver and cant find it :s


Go into settings and down the left hand side it should say permission groups, click that


----------



## shane89

thanks mate, is it worth it?


----------



## Shady45

shane22 said:


> thanks mate, is it worth it?


No problem. It's pretty quiet, every now and again something entertaining pops up. Easy to find wannk material too haha I just went through all the threads from over the years whilst I was bored, that was fun


----------



## crampy

Not long until im silver then by the looks of it


----------



## Justin Cider

Gold


----------



## flinty90

BBK said:


> Gold


lol Fail still silver FOR NOW haha


----------



## Justin Cider

Bastad 

Was hoping it would tick over to gold, makes me look a right tool now hahaha!


----------



## flinty90

BBK said:


> Bastad
> 
> Was hoping it would tick over to gold, makes me look a right tool now hahaha!


it can take up to a full day i believe to swap over lol

"scummy silver" man you look weak down there X


----------



## a.notherguy

BBK said:


> Gold


always believe in your soul


----------



## flinty90

a.notherguy said:


> always believe in your soul


youve got the power to know your indestructablllle always believing


----------



## Justin Cider

I'm on gold now bitches! :laugh:

Spandau Ballet ain't got **** on me! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

BBK said:


> I'm on gold now bitches! :laugh:
> 
> Spandau Ballet ain't got **** on me! :laugh:


lol repped now your a golden oldie X


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Im a silver member, how do i find the smut?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Lorian said:


> We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.
> 
> The levels are:
> 
> *Registered User*
> 
> This is the level of new members who have just registered.
> 
> 
> Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.
> 
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges
> 
> 
> *SILVER*
> 
> Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.
> 
> Same as Bronze plus:
> 
> 
> Can Post Calendar Events
> 
> Can Post Articles
> 
> Custom User Title
> 
> Can apply to join the Private 'Male Animal' forum
> 
> Message Storage increases to 250 messages
> 
> Can start new threads in Classifieds.
> 
> 
> *
> GOLD*
> 
> Registered PM Ashcrapper for gold upgrade .
> 
> Same as Silver plus:
> 
> 
> Message Storage increases to 500 messages.
> 
> Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.
> 
> Can switch off sigs
> 
> More to come..
> 
> 
> L


----------



## scottbourn

holy crap 1000 to be a gold hahah not think iv got that much to say hahahaha


----------



## MaxMuscle

It's going to take me a [email protected] year to get back where I was before? Bullsh!t I tell ya


----------



## Fatstuff

MaxMuscle said:


> It's going to take me a [email protected] year to get back where I was before? Bullsh!t I tell ya


Shouldn't delete ur account then lol


----------



## Hulk786

Iv got a long way to go


----------



## shamil

Better start then...

Losing calories by typing.. if only it were that easy...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Lorian said:


> We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.
> 
> The levels are:
> 
> *Registered User*
> 
> This is the level of new members who have just registered.
> 
> 
> Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.
> 
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges
> 
> 
> *SILVER*
> 
> Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.
> 
> Same as Bronze plus:
> 
> 
> Can Post Calendar Events
> 
> Can Post Articles
> 
> Custom User Title
> 
> Can apply to join the Private 'Male Animal' forum
> 
> Message Storage increases to 250 messages
> 
> Can start new threads in Classifieds.
> 
> 
> *
> GOLD*
> 
> Registered PM Ashcrapper for gold upgrade .
> 
> Same as Silver plus:
> 
> 
> Message Storage increases to 500 messages.
> 
> Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.
> 
> Can switch off sigs
> 
> More to come..
> 
> 
> L


----------



## Jones123

How long does the pm thing take to kick in once post level reached?? 25 posts and a year member. Still can't pm?? Thanks


----------



## paul81

Jones123 said:


> How long does the pm thing take to kick in once post level reached?? 25 posts and a year member. Still can't pm?? Thanks


you hit the 25 post mark within the last 20 mins......


----------



## antere07

Do you have to be approved for gold?


----------



## Hera

antere07 said:


> Do you have to be approved for gold?


Nope. It happens automatically.


----------



## Uriel

Katy said:


> Nope. It happens automatically.


shouldnt you run that past ashcrapper for swear filter privelages??? xx


----------



## stevep1941

Only about 600 posts to go :-D haha


----------



## mygym-mytemple

A pointless post to earn a post


----------



## George-Bean

Is it true that when you attain gold status you get a free dent in end of your next turd? If so can I stay silver ;-D


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Katy said:


> Nope. It happens automatically.


How many posts have u got to have to be a gold membership?

How many days have u got to be signed up to be entitled to it ...??


----------



## Fatstuff

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> How many posts have u got to have to be a gold membership?
> 
> How many days have u got to be signed up to be entitled to it ...??


read the thread numpty


----------



## Fatstuff

Lorian said:


> We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.
> 
> The levels are:
> 
> *Registered User*
> 
> This is the level of new members who have just registered.
> 
> 
> Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.
> 
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges
> 
> 
> *SILVER*
> 
> Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.
> 
> Same as Bronze plus:
> 
> 
> Can Post Calendar Events
> 
> Can Post Articles
> 
> Custom User Title
> 
> Can apply to join the Private 'Male Animal' forum
> 
> Message Storage increases to 250 messages
> 
> Can start new threads in Classifieds.
> 
> 
> *
> GOLD*
> 
> Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.
> 
> Same as Silver plus:
> 
> 
> Message Storage increases to 500 messages.
> 
> Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.
> 
> Can switch off sigs
> 
> More to come..
> 
> 
> L


just to help u out scoob as i know ur few pegs short of a tent


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Fatstuff said:


> read the thread numpty


i read it from post no. 142# and it didn't mention nothing about post count and Account membership days! cheers for the above post bud!


----------



## Katazui

What's male animal section?


----------



## Kian1980

When do i get my Bronze Membership ?


----------



## Kian1980

Scrap that last post LOL


----------



## J.Smith

im getting close to gold!


----------



## silver

so can i joing male animal and adult lounge please?


----------



## Hera

finlay04 said:


> so can i joing male animal and adult lounge please?


Have you applied through the method shown here?:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Jonnytee

I have over 25 posts and still cant pm


----------



## DazUKM

thanks, was wondering why i cant send pm's  wanted to get me some of those free bodybuildingwarehouse samples, oh well


----------



## DazUKM

BRONZE

Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.

Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).

Can use the Blogs

Can Add Contacts/Friends

Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges

why am i not bronze? :S


----------



## lxm

D9S4 said:


> BRONZE
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges
> 
> why am i not bronze? :S


because of your negative reputation.


----------



## DazUKM

lxm said:


> because of your negative reputation.


oh.. that sucks, thanks for response.


----------



## lxm

try and post helpful and nice things, someone might give you a positive rep which will make you bronze...

Edit : you are now green.


----------



## latblaster

jack0716 said:


> can i do business for steroids here?


NO!


----------



## Hera

jack0716 said:


> can i do business for steroids here?


Nope. You'll be banned instantly.


----------



## H U N T E R

jack0716 said:


> can i do business for steroids here?


Lol classic


----------



## TELBOR

jack0716 said:


> can i do business for steroids here?


Pmsl, no...... chicken and rice....yes


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

I've been a member for longer than 30 days and have the required post count. Does it just automatically update the profile or do one of the mods do it? Thanks


----------



## WillOdling

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> I've been a member for longer than 30 days and have the required post count. Does it just automatically update the profile or do one of the mods do it? Thanks


PM @Ashcrapper


----------



## Ashcrapper

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> I've been a member for longer than 30 days and have the required post count. Does it just automatically update the profile or do one of the mods do it? Thanks


Hi mate,

Just log out then log back in, post a thread in gen conversation about your favourite topic and you will be sorted


----------



## goodison1972

what does the green bar, below the member status, mean?


----------



## zack amin

goodison1972 said:


> what does the green bar, below the member status, mean?


 @Ashcrapper new something about this


----------



## DoIEvenLift

when will i be accepted into AL ?


----------



## shaunmac

Where is the adult lounge meant to be?


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

Ashcrapper said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Just log out then log back in, post a thread in gen conversation about your favourite topic and you will be sorted


Done and done, should that be it now? I've not noticed anything under my name yet. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

goodison1972 said:


> what does the green bar, below the member status, mean?


Are you an Everton fan? Glad there is more than one of us here!


----------



## WillOdling

goodison1972 said:


> what does the green bar, below the member status, mean?


It's your reputation bar, more reps, more green bits


----------



## Ashcrapper

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> Done and done, should that be it now? I've not noticed anything under my name yet. Thanks for your help.


yeh mate thats it. is there anything else I can help you with?


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh mate thats it. is there anything else I can help you with?


Nope, thanks for sorting that out mate! Appreciate it.


----------



## DoIEvenLift

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> Done and done, should that be it now? I've not noticed anything under my name yet. Thanks for your help.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

DoIEvenLift said:


> :lol: :lol:


I've been merc'd cos I can't send a PM. Damn it! It was a serious question.


----------



## DoIEvenLift

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> I've been merc'd cos I can't send a PM. Damn it! It was a serious question.


you havent been a member for 30days yet mate


----------



## WillOdling

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> I've been merc'd cos I can't send a PM. Damn it! It was a serious question.


It'll change soon enough


----------



## Ashcrapper

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> I've been merc'd cos I can't send a PM. Damn it! It was a serious question.


:laugh: haha!


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

Ha ha its here now.


----------



## goodison1972

WillOdling said:


> It's your reputation bar, more reps, more green bits


thanks


----------



## kingdale

:lol:


----------



## Hera

DoIEvenLift said:


> when will i be accepted into AL ?


I process the requests but can't until I get home (been away for a few days but on my way home soon).


----------



## gummyp

Hi Katy,

How long does a request for male animal take to be approve or declined?

Sorry if that sounds impatient or rude. Just curious as I submitted one.


----------



## Galaxy

gummyp said:


> Hi Katy,
> 
> How long does a request for male animal take to be approve or declined?
> 
> Sorry if that sounds impatient or rude. Just curious as I submitted one.


Waiting too. 

Think i read that they are processed at the end of the month!


----------



## latblaster

Galaxy said:


> Waiting too.
> 
> Think i read that they are processed at the end of the month!


See you in AL mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Bashy

I am well on my way to getting in the AL before I started reading the Hodgsons Girlfriend thread.


----------



## Hera

gummyp said:


> Hi Katy,
> 
> How long does a request for male animal take to be approve or declined?
> 
> Sorry if that sounds impatient or rude. Just curious as I submitted one.





Galaxy said:


> Waiting too.
> 
> Think i read that they are processed at the end of the month!


Ah, this is Lorians fault! It's the one thing I can't do...approve access to MA. I'll have a word with him!!


----------



## Bashy

Is it usually done monthly then?


----------



## Bashy

The approval of requests I mean


----------



## Hera

Bashy said:


> Is it usually done monthly then?


It's supposed to be more frequent than that. We've never said how often; it's just one of our admin jobs that we do along with all the others.


----------



## Bashy

Ahh right cheers Katy


----------



## Bashy

How do I request access too by the way.

I did it for the MA but completley forgotten

Check the stickies via the link in my sig


----------



## Bashy

Cheers Katy


----------



## Bashy

Request is in. Cheers


----------



## Harrison21

Once a member for 30 days does my account get automatically upgraded to a bronze member?


----------



## Harrison21

Nevermind I'm bronze now but will my New threads always need to be checked by a moderator first? I've got two threads that still haven't appeared yet


----------



## Bigmantraps

Awww dude.. Im gutted I wanted to join the "male animal" forum!! :crying:


----------



## kuzzbro

i need more posts


----------



## kuzzbro

FRANK were u at SON


----------



## kuzzbro

true that my friend thrue that  lol


----------



## kuzzbro

can some 1 help me on info about my first cycle ???


----------



## latblaster

kuzzbro said:


> can some 1 help me on info about my first cycle ???


Post it in the correct section, & start a thread saying what help you want in terms of gains & post up stats.

But don't source.


----------



## Adzzz

Uff I've got a long way to go lol


----------



## Lorian

Harrison21 said:


> Nevermind I'm bronze now but will my New threads always need to be checked by a moderator first? I've got two threads that still haven't appeared yet


The checking is random, but it will happen less the longer you are here and the more you post.


----------



## TG123

Lorian said:


> The checking is random, but it will happen less the longer you are here and the more you post.


the old "checking is random" chestnut

like at the airport where they "randomly" pull the arab looking bloke who's sweating profusley and mumbling to himself out of the line


----------



## Bashy

Lorian said:


> The checking is random, but it will happen less the longer you are here and the more you post.


I know you got a lot on mate but any idea when the AL requests might be approved?


----------



## Hera

Bashy said:


> I know you got a lot on mate but any idea when the AL requests might be approved?


My bad...you're approved now


----------



## Bashy

Katy said:


> My bad...you're approved now


Much love !


----------



## MA1984

My account not going silver. Can you fix it?


----------



## Lorian

MA1984 said:


> My account not going silver. Can you fix it?


It updates automatically within 24 hours of meeting the criteria.


----------



## phoenix1980

Can I have my AL approved please


----------



## benno_2010

can i have my request to join MA approved please


----------



## Ashcrapper

benno_2010 said:


> can i have my request to join MA approved please


no.


----------



## benno_2010

Ashcrapper said:


> no.


care to elaborate?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

:lol:


----------



## latblaster

benno_2010 said:


> care to elaborate?


Gotta bribe Ash, we all had to.


----------



## Ashcrapper

benno_2010 said:


> care to elaborate?


Sorry pal, had reports about you sending people offensive PMs so unfortunately after a vote it was decided to decline your application.


----------



## benno_2010

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry pal, had reports about you sending people offensive PMs so unfortunately after a vote it was decided to decline your application.


That's fair enough mate - thanks for taking the time out to reply! Offensive pm's will cease!


----------



## Ashcrapper

benno_2010 said:


> That's fair enough mate - thanks for taking the time out to reply! Offensive pm's will cease!


  :lol:


----------



## latblaster

:lol: :lol:


----------



## benno_2010

latblaster said:


> Gotta bribe Ash, we all had to.


Thanks for the heads up!! What kinda bribery we talking??


----------



## kingdale

benno_2010 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! What kinda bribery we talking??


----------



## [email protected]

kingdale said:


> View attachment 121522


That won't work, he likes it in the ear :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

benno_2010 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! What kinda bribery we talking??


I gave him 50 & everything went smoothly.


----------



## benno_2010

kingdale said:


> View attachment 121522


he likes bananas? @Ashcrapper pm me your address - a bunch is coming your way!!


----------



## benno_2010

latblaster said:


> I gave him 50 & everything went smoothly.


quid or bananas??


----------



## latblaster

benno_2010 said:


> quid or bananas??


Neither mate, you'll need to pm him about his 'tastes'.


----------



## benno_2010

latblaster said:


> Neither mate, you'll need to pm him about his 'tastes'.


as long as they ent expensive im game for anything


----------



## Yowgelad

Hi

I am a new (ish) user but have an item for sale that I think people will like. Is there any way I can put an item up for sale? I know this sounds far fetched but I actually leave the UK at the end of this month to go work in the Middle East so I am selling items now.

Thanks for any constructive advise


----------



## resten

Yowgelad said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a new (ish) user but have an item for sale that I think people will like. Is there any way I can put an item up for sale? I know this sounds far fetched but I actually leave the UK at the end of this month to go work in the Middle East so I am selling items now.
> 
> Thanks for any constructive advise


You'll need to make a valid contribution to the site before you can sell here. This isn't a place to just come and take from the users.


----------



## benno_2010

goldenballs23 said:


> what about me? book me in for AL.


not my choice im afraid pal!! think you need to get in touch wit @Ashcrapper lolll


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Yowgelad said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a new (ish) user but have an item for sale that I think people will like. Is there any way I can put an item up for sale? I know this sounds far fetched but I actually leave the UK at the end of this month to go work in the Middle East so I am selling items now.
> 
> Thanks for any constructive advise


You tried boot fairs?


----------



## Tops

and there was me wondering why i couldnt pm...


----------



## Noxchi

Hi ,

Why I cant send private message or visitor message to anyone ?


----------



## B4PJS

Noxchi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Why I cant send private message or visitor message to anyone ?


COs you are a newbie. Wait a month first. Or just read the first post and get the answer to your question


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

my member doesn't seem to reach level nowadays. Is this an age thing?


----------



## B4PJS

Dirk McQuickly said:


> my member doesn't seem to reach level nowadays. Is this an age thing?


Yes. Viagra should help. Maybe some MT2 as well


----------



## Tops

Dirk McQuickly said:


> my member doesn't seem to reach level nowadays. Is this an age thing?


ive heard that flicking it with a ruler helps


----------



## Yowgelad

Its a private number plate, not really a boor fair item really, but thanks anyway


----------



## Yowgelad

NO worries, it was just a question. Like I said I only joined in Jan but haven't been on a lot. Thanks for the responses


----------



## Big Cat

So should I now post 10 random posts to be able to send one person a PM with questions ? For all the effort this forum does to reduce spam and nonsense, that just doesn't seem to make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## Hera

Big Cat said:


> So should I now post 10 random posts to be able to send one person a PM with questions ? For all the effort this forum does to reduce spam and nonsense, that just doesn't seem to make a whole lot of sense to me.


The idea isn't that you post nonesense. The idea is that you contribue to the forum in the way that everyone else does, and in return, recieve greater permissions.


----------



## Norf-east-beast

Hi how long or what do you have to be able to do to post a new thread ? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Norf-east-beast said:


> Hi how long or what do you have to be able to do to post a new thread ? Thanks


You can start a new thread straight away except in the classified section.


----------



## chiqui

How do i go about requestin to enter private animalforum now that i silver member? Anyhelp


----------



## Gym Bunny

chiqui said:


> How do i go about requestin to enter private animalforum now that i silver member? Anyhelp


There are these wonderful things called FAQs. Have a wee read.


----------



## chiqui

Gym Bunny said:


> There are these wonderful things called FAQs. Have a wee read.


Thanks for the help lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

chiqui said:


> Thanks for the help lol


You know what, I'm sorry. I was p1ssed off with someone else and took it out on you.

Katy does the MA requests. You should find out how to apply in your settings.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Gym Bunny said:


> You know what, I'm sorry. I was p1ssed off with someone else and took it out on you.
> 
> Katy does the MA requests. You should find out how to apply in your settings.


who was you pissed off with?


----------



## chiqui

Gym Bunny said:


> You know what, I'm sorry. I was p1ssed off with someone else and took it out on you.
> 
> Katy does the MA requests. You should find out how to apply in your settings.


Lol no probs i umderstand times are hard, nice pointin me in the right direction anyway thanks


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ashcrapper said:


> who was you pissed off with?


My whining little bitch of a flatmate who needs to man the fück and take responsibility for his life. It's like living with a spoilt child.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Gym Bunny said:


> My whining little bitch of a flatmate who needs to man the fück and take responsibility for his life. It's like living with a spoilt child.


  excellent


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ashcrapper said:


> excellent


No deeply annoying. I am not his mother and I certainly don't expect to have to tell a grown man off to get him to behave like a civilised human being.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Gym Bunny said:


> No deeply annoying. I am not his mother and I certainly don't expect to have to tell a grown man off to get him to behave like a civilised human being.


I meant it was excellent you actually bothered to tell us 

Stick his toothbrush up your arse


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ashcrapper said:


> I meant it was excellent you actually bothered to tell us
> 
> Stick his toothbrush up your arse


No I'd probably catch something. I shall contaminate his vegan steaks by rubbing bacon on them. :innocent:


----------



## Milky

Gym Bunny said:


> No deeply annoying. I am not his mother and I certainly don't expect to have to tell a grown man off to get him to behave like a civilised human being.


I said sorry didn't l and TBRH you did use my milk and l had none left for my cocopops which is very unfair.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Milky said:


> I said sorry didn't l and TBRH you did use my milk and l had none left for my cocopops which is very unfair.


Those are MY goddamn cocopops you degenerate little thief! Grrr.


----------



## Goosh

Milky said:


> I said sorry didn't l and TBRH you did use my milk and l had none left for my cocopops which is very unfair.


Summed up flat sharing in one simple statement.

Nearly ripped my best friends head off when flat sharing over petty nonsense like that. Never again


----------



## lucys

Sweet


----------



## doublet33

how come I am not a bronze member when i have 30 posts + joined 4 years ago? mind = blown


----------



## resten

doublet33 said:


> how come I am not a bronze member when i have 30 posts + joined 4 years ago? mind = blown


Sorry man, we had a vote and you just didn't cut it


----------



## doublet33

resten said:


> Sorry man, we had a vote and you just didn't cut it


oh ok :sad:


----------



## resten

doublet33 said:


> oh ok :sad:


Nah, seems some accounts slip through the net. @Lorian or @Katy should be able to help


----------



## Hera

I'm sure it'll update soon...it's automatic. If it hasn't in the next few days please let me know.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

What is this diamond level?

I just seen it today.


----------



## Big_Al13

IronJohnDoe said:


> What is this diamond level?
> 
> I just seen it today.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/248205-good-news-nice-things-day-3-another-double-whammy.html


----------



## tns

i cant wait....


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> i cant wait....


For?


----------



## tns

R0BLET said:


> For?


leaving behind this newbie trainer title. becoming a more exprerienced member.

someday i would like to be respected here. as i am for a very few people to the box i ve been training


----------



## MRSTRONG

tns said:


> leaving behind this newbie trainer title. becoming a more exprerienced member.
> 
> someday i would like to be respected here. as i am for a very few people to the box i ve been training


follow roblet around you`ll soon be popular know everything and look gigantic :lol:


----------



## leedsgains

I have tried to update my journal twice now mods and still it doesn't appear - is this due to my privilege level?


----------



## tns

ewen said:


> follow roblet around you`ll soon be popular know everything and look gigantic :lol:


aye aye.. stalkin in progress ewen


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> follow roblet around you`ll soon be popular know everything and look gigantic :lol:


Twàt :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Lorian said:


> We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.
> 
> The levels are:
> 
> *Registered User*
> 
> This is the level of new members who have just registered.
> 
> 
> Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.
> 
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges
> 
> 
> *SILVER*
> 
> Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.
> 
> Same as Bronze plus:
> 
> 
> Can Post Calendar Events
> 
> Can Post Articles
> 
> Custom User Title
> 
> Can apply to join the Private 'Male Animal' forum
> 
> Message Storage increases to 250 messages
> 
> Can start new threads in Classifieds.
> 
> 
> *
> GOLD*
> 
> Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.
> 
> Same as Silver plus:
> 
> 
> Message Storage increases to 500 messages.
> 
> Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.
> 
> Can switch on non-promotional sigs
> 
> More to come..
> 
> 
> L


Could you please update adding the platinum?


----------



## Del Boy 01

How come I'm not gold?


----------



## Jayster

Del Boy 01 said:


> How come I'm not gold?


You are


----------



## Del Boy 01

Jayster said:


> You are


I know now, the old log out, log in trick worked


----------



## Dan94

Not long till Im finally Bronze


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Dan94 said:


> Not long till Im finally Bronze


Almost there bro got the feeling, just got silver today


----------



## PurpleOnes

Pretty cool thing to have those membership levels.

I'm just a bronze member right now but one day I will be a gold member :sneaky2:


----------



## jadakiss2009

Any mods care to give me access to m.a as im now a silver?


----------



## latblaster

jadakiss2009 said:


> Any mods care to give me access to m.a as im now a silver?


You need to make a request to them via a pm.


----------



## Davyy

Been a member for years but i'm still bronze!  - I best start doing a few more posts so I can see the adult section


----------



## Hera

jadakiss2009 said:


> Any mods care to give me access to m.a as im now a silver?


To request access, please see below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html


----------



## Hera

latblaster said:


> You need to make a request to them via a pm.


Sorry but this is incorrect. The Mods can't give access to private forums. I process the requests for all private forums with the exception of the MA...Lorian processes those.


----------



## vinoboxer

I must be nearly hitting a gold membership??


----------



## DappaDonDave

vinoboxer said:


> I must be nearly hitting a gold membership??


Lol 2000 posts mate, plus one years service. About 87% left to go


----------



## Hera

vinoboxer said:


> I must be nearly hitting a gold membership??


You need just under 800 more posts before you're gold. You need to hit silver first with 250 posts.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

One day I will be platinum...


----------



## Stella

Lorian said:


> We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.
> 
> The levels are:
> 
> *Registered User*
> 
> This is the level of new members who have just registered.
> 
> 
> Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.
> 
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges
> 
> 
> *SILVER*
> 
> Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.
> 
> Same as Bronze plus:
> 
> 
> Can Post Calendar Events
> 
> Can Post Articles
> 
> Custom User Title
> 
> Can apply to join the Private 'Male Animal' forum
> 
> Message Storage increases to 250 messages
> 
> Can start new threads in Classifieds.
> 
> 
> *
> GOLD*
> 
> Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.
> 
> Same as Silver plus:
> 
> 
> Message Storage increases to 500 messages.
> 
> Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.
> 
> Can switch on non-promotional sigs
> 
> More to come..
> 
> 
> *PLATINUM*
> 
> Registered for 3 years AND with at least 5000 posts.
> 
> Privileges tbc
> 
> L


Ah... It all makes sence now..


----------



## Lewy_h

Edit*


----------



## NX1977

Hi, was hoping to ask some advertisers pre-election questions about their products, but cannot post in their sections?


----------



## nWo

I'm due for Gold this month  At the end of the month though :no:


----------



## Chelsea

> I'm due for Gold this month  At the end of the month though :no:


The only one that matters is Platinum


----------



## nWo

Chelsea said:


> The only one that matters is Platinum


Yeah, see you in two more years mate :lol: Pretty certain I'll meet the post count by that time, I use this forum too much I reckonh34r:


----------



## Chelsea

I said:


> Yeah' date=' see you in two more years mate :lol: Pretty certain I'll meet the post count by that time, I use this forum too much I reckonh34r:[/quote']
> 
> They'll probably create a whole new level for my status by then


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> The only one that matters is Platinum


platinum with more than 10,000 posts though


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> platinum with more than 10,000 posts though


Those people are homosexuals :cowboy:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Those people are homosexuals :cowboy:


and whats wrong with that you homophobe!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> and whats wrong with that you homophobe!


I didnt say there was anything wrong with that......dont throw a queer hissy fit


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I didnt say there was anything wrong with that......dont throw a queer hissy fit


i find queer an offensive word. i prefer c0ck knocker or big willy woofter


----------



## Alanricksnape

liam0810 said:


> i find queer an offensive word. *i prefer c0ck knocker or big willy woofter*


I wish I was Gold status so I could selectively quote the bold section in a sig.


----------



## liam0810

Alanricksnape said:


> I wish I was Gold status so I could selectively quote the bold section in a sig.


why dont you just put it where you have "looking freaky"


----------



## Alanricksnape

liam0810 said:


> why dont you just put it where you have "looking freaky"


Because I can't get it to show up in a quotation box. On that subject, you need to spell check yours


----------



## liam0810

Alanricksnape said:


> Because I can't get it to show up in a quotation box. On that subject, you need to spell check yours


its ironic


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Because I can't get it to show up in a quotation box. On that subject, you need to spell check yours


That single 'S' shame


----------



## Alanricksnape

liam0810 said:


> its ironic


Oh I see... :whistling:

I've jumped on the bandwagon. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Alanricksnape said:


> Oh I see... :whistling:
> 
> I've jumped on the bandwagon. :thumb:


i could only put one "s" because i'm not massive enough to have two "s"'s. one day maybe.

and i thought you meant you were looking for bees


----------



## Alanricksnape

liam0810 said:


> i could only put one "s" because i'm not massive enough to have two "s"'s. one day maybe.
> 
> and i thought you meant you were looking for bees


I am sure you will mate, just don't do it like @Chelsea and gain multiple chins along the way.

I was looking for bees but only ironically


----------



## Archaic

The Platinum badge is gay, you have to read it just to know that it's not Silver..

Gold is King, all the b!tches cream up when see Gold! Respect.


----------



## Taranu

Lorian said:


> We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.
> 
> The levels are:
> 
> *Registered User*
> 
> This is the level of new members who have just registered.
> 
> 
> Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.


That would be me...

Is this still the case or are our initial posts moderated?

I tried to start a journal in the "Members Journals and Pictures" section and respond to a thread in the "Getting Started" section but they both came up as "Awaiting approval of a moderator". Has something gone wrong or am I being impatient?

Thanks.

t


----------



## Taranu

Looks like I was being a bit impatient, though I tried to edit a mistake in my journal and it's gone off for moderation again!

You mods do like to keep yourselves busy


----------



## Frandeman

im a gold member

what do I get them???? :2guns: :2guns:

:2guns: :2guns:


----------



## Dan94

Frandeman said:


> im a gold member
> 
> what do I get them???? :2guns: :2guns:
> 
> :2guns: :2guns:


You're allowed a signature now and also access to private forums I think, pretty much it.


----------



## CarpeDiem76

I can't even send a message :-/


----------



## CarpeDiem76

Could someone please activate my PM's ?


----------



## Smitch

CarpeDiem76 said:


> I can't even send a message :-/


Just post the question on the forum then.


----------



## CarpeDiem76

What question ?


----------



## CarpeDiem76

Thanks to whoever sorted it ;-)


----------



## Hera

CarpeDiem76 said:


> Thanks to whoever sorted it ;-)


The site automatically updates members accounts.


----------



## Jalex

Smitch said:


> Just post the question on the forum then.


Asking for sources isn't allowed.....................


----------



## Dan94

Jalex said:


> Asking for sources isn't allowed.....................


He ask you too?


----------



## Dan94

Guessing this has been reconstructed as im a platinum member now?


----------



## Lorian

Dan94 said:


> Guessing this has been reconstructed as im a platinum member now?


Yes, it now goes solely on post count.
I'm going to lock this topic as it's redundant.
I'l post a new one once the exact levels are decided.


----------

